# Bedroom fitted wardrobes...Ikea/B&Q etc. Anyone got experience ??



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2022)

We have a very small bedroom that needs fitted wardrobes.
We had 2 local companies measure up. 1st one was very expensive and I have a feeling the 2nd one will be even more expensive (just the vibes).
I know someone that will fit IKEA type stuff and suggests I take the measurements there and they will design it.
Anyone got experience with that type of thing ??


----------



## bikingdad90 (29 Mar 2022)

I’d hang fire Dave the price of MDF is through the roof at the moment. 

Last time I looked MDF board was about £30sqm for 18mm. If you wanted veneered MDF your looking in excess of £50sqm.

Once brexit, the war and cost of living crisis is over then prices should come down and make it more affordable.


----------



## vickster (29 Mar 2022)

I have IKEA pax in both my bedrooms (plus IKEA bedside tables and chests of drawers), all been standing with no issues for many years and a fraction of the cost of made to measure / fitted stuff. They were built by tradesmen


----------



## Phaeton (29 Mar 2022)

I made some fitted wardrobes by using These from Screwfix then putting plain white Ikea units behind them


----------



## Beebo (29 Mar 2022)

We had some fitted in 2019 by a local supplier. The national chains were too expensive and involved pressure selling tactics. 
The rule of thumb for quotes was £1000 plus vat per linear metre of floor to ceiling wardrobe for basic carcass and doors. Any fancy internal fit out was more. 

Our other bedrooms have sliding wardrobes which I fitted. They aren’t as fancy but hide a multi of sins.


----------



## Sharky (29 Mar 2022)

Not bedroom stuff, but we had an experience with our kitchen. We went with wren kitchens and was pleased with their design. Alas, we also selected to use their fitters. They did a terrible job, making mistakes and we were not at all pleased. It took their area trouble shooter to fix everything and eventually we were satisfied.

Part 2 - we wanted some additional units against another wall. We went back to Wren for the units, but this time we used an independent carpenter to fit them. Found him through cycling connections and he is a good rider as well. He did an excellent job and for a very good price.

If you lived in Kent, I would give you his contact details.

So if you can find a reliable carpenter, I would recommend sourcing the units separately.

Good luck


----------



## numbnuts (29 Mar 2022)

I built my own


----------



## PK99 (29 Mar 2022)

It depends on your space.

In our loft conversion, we had a number of the normal wardrobe firms quote - all wanted to sell me standard cubic boxes and cut them down to fit the spaces at installation time.

We went for a local guy who shipped in his carpentry gear and raw recovered oak floorboards from a Sussex Pub and built from scratch furniture fitted into the spaces making full use of all available nooks, crannies, and restricted head height areas. The cost was more, but not excessively more, than the standard box people and we have unique, real furniture


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (31 Mar 2022)

Did this myself last year with the cavity between two bedrooms separated by the chimney breast. Fitted wardrobes were quoted around 3k before fitting so got some IKEA PAX wardrobes, came to around £800 all in so significantly cheaper. Fixed into the wall and ceilings, battoned where needed and they are solid 👌. 
Ive since bought some mirrored glass to cover the wall between them and a mirrored half door and all blends in lovely. 
I would have a measure up and see if these style will fit, fix them to the wall and they ain't going anywhere.


----------



## fossyant (31 Mar 2022)

Would freestanding be any good, and just using them as they are ? 

I ended up building built in units out of 3 sets of free standing units. Adapted the carcases to how 'The Boss' wanted it, and then built them in - lots of 'adapting' needed to fit the space, but it worked. Blooming hard work over a few days when 'The Boss' decided to have a holiday - muggins was building it.


----------



## mistyoptic (31 Mar 2022)

Another vote for Ikea Pax. Just bear in mind that the instructions show you building the carcass and then standing it up. I had to build it upright, as I suspect most would in a modern house, which required some modifications to the build sequence. Also had to cut into the coving for it to fit back to the wall


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (1 Apr 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> I had to build it upright



Good point and same. It also suggests a two person build which would have made life a lot easier.


----------



## Time Waster (1 Apr 2022)

We're ripping out all ours after moving in last year and realising they're not great for our needs. If you can get them made exactly to your needs and you really do know your needs then they're possibly a good idea. 

We had a few custom made, fitted shelves and cupboards in our last house. A local carpenter (not just a joiner) who has made a business out of doing the smaller household jobs instead of subbing out to the new builds or big renovations. Most don't like the smaller jobs but this guy does, he's very reasonable, quick, thorough, exceptionally clean after each day on site, dependable and above all very good at what he does. If you can find someone like that local to you then I'd suggest custom made to your exact requirements.

Of course after getting stuff fitted you might very much regret details or want more added/ modified. If fully customised the carpenter could possibly modify his work later on for you. Afterall we never really get things right with our first decisions/requirements.


----------

